# Removing Wetsanding Marks with DA



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello!

I have a Megs G220v2 DA, and I'm looking to wet sand my car.

I've got P1500 & P3000 3M Wet & Dry sheets. 

I'm looking to also buy Megs 101/105 & 205 too, and I need some more pads, either more CG Hex Pads or Meguiars MF pads.

Would the G220 in conjunction with M101/M105 be capable of removing P3000 grit marks? Or would I be better off refining the sanding marks further with an even finer grit?

I know ideally a rotary would be a better option, but I still don't have one. 

Thanks! :buffer:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

You will need an interface pad to use with the 1500 trizact. 
If you dont have one you should get it or else you will get nasty pigtail, that won't go off with the 3000 grit.

Ι would go for the mf system combination for the compounding stage and a polishing/light cutting pad with 205 for refinement.

What car are you going to work on?


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

tzotzo said:


> You will need an interface pad to use with the 1500 trizact.
> If you dont have one you should get it or else you will get nasty pigtail, that won't go off with the 3000 grit.
> 
> Ι would go for the mf system combination for the compounding stage and a polishing/light cutting pad with 205 for refinement.
> ...


I won't be using a DA sander... just 3M wet/dry paper - I have got a DA sander, just not used it yet!

The car is a 2008 Ford Fiesta, but it's been sprayed twice, in a bodyshop - and the paint is seriously rock hard. It's had a lot of 'smoothing' and alterations done, so over a period of time, the paint 'drops' and needs flatting again.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone else got any ideas? Thanks


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

NEWER had any problems with trizact! Not cheap but very good. newer have problems with pigtails even without interlayer (have really a lot of pigtails with Abralon disks). Just make sure that the surfase is clean and clean disk offen (compressed air works good, if you have one). For best lubrication use mixed water with car shampoo, soap or qd. Don't know what speed is best on DA, because I working with air. For your car ( with roof) needs aprox. 3-4 disks P1500 and P3000. For sanding marks removal i use rotary so can't say nothing about DA, sorry. But don't worry if sand properly, Trizact leaves very fine marks witch removes very easly. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

I've used regular Griots Garage DA, microfiber cutting pad and D300 to remove 3000 grit. Worked great.

This was at Meguiars Irvine location, usually I'll use purple foamed wool with Flex rotary.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296390


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

tzotzo said:


> You will need an interface pad to use with the 1500 trizact.
> If you dont have one you should get it or else you will get nasty pigtail, that won't go off with the 3000 grit.
> 
> Ι would go for the mf system combination for the compounding stage and a polishing/light cutting pad with 205 for refinement.
> ...


Where can an interface be bought from?
I take it this is to be used with a da such as my DAS-6?

Thanks


----------



## rodrigogsi (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys, use this on DA with speed around 1 and 2, i guess one is very slow and depending on machine, the vibration is a problem on sanding with p3000.


----------



## rodrigogsi (Aug 19, 2012)

The micro fiber buffing will works perfect with trizact p3000 and 5000, just changing the compounds we can get good results. I've tested it on monday and it works fine.


----------

